# Diablo 2 with a joystick or gamepad?



## CompyGuy

Any mod, or any ..... anything i can do to get this game to work with a gamepad or joystick. 

This stupid point and click is KILLING ME! Diablo for the PS was ungodly! a true classic and i would like to continue the series but i dont think i can with out a gamepad. Seiriously! I will sell the game before i play any further with this HORRIBLE navigation system.

Thank you for any replys.


----------



## TheOrangeDude

I dont think there is. It ain't really design for ps or ps2. It pure pc only. You can not play at all with all the skill you need to asign in diablo 2. so a key board and a mouse is a must. in 1.11 if you are using hammerdin hold shift + left click = mostly kill every dude around you. Then switch to f1-f8(right click only) depend on ur key set you can fast teleport away. do the switch between skill. I just dont get how can you have soo much trouble playing this game. Its in my opinion one of the most user friendly game ever compare to wow or other rpg or mmorpg. Most pratice = the key. It took me a week getting use to it back then. but once u get use to it, this game is really great. I still play this ocationally when I have time.


----------



## Blue

Honestly I think games like diablo 2 are best played with the mouse/keyboard. But since you ask, most gamepads are fully programmable. You can program the Logitech rumblepad 2 to emulate mouse movement and keyboard keystrokes. The gamepad works great with just about any game and most games come ready to use (plug N play), like NFS underground, underground 2, most wanted, carbon, Tomb raider legends, etc. The list goes on and on .

Edit:

Oh yes and the battery's last for hours (not sure how many but less with rumble feature on). The signal will make it through several walls so there is no worry about signal strength.


----------

